# Idea's for spanish mac???



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

I usually stuff my spanish macks with salt, pepper, fresh cilantro, lime rind/juice then grill them. would like to try something new.... Please recommend some new recipes.


----------



## Benny123 (Jan 19, 2010)

fillets skin down with a little olive oil, lemon pepper and salt on the grill has always worked for me! topped with a little cilantro.


----------



## Benny123 (Jan 19, 2010)

....although i guess that is pretty much what you described...


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

it's a little different. I'll defidently try it.


----------

